

When was the last time you had your 'mind blown' by maths? - chime
http://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/ce8n6/when_was_the_last_time_you_had_your_mind_blown_by/

======
chime
reddit.com/r/math is one of the most helpful, interesting, and educating
subreddits. Beginners and experts are treated alike with respect and
encouragement. This particular thread exemplifies the sentiment.

~~~
melling
Never liked reddit so I missed this entire resource until now. Thanks.

